# comparing doors



## pankhi (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello,

I am going to have two steel residential doors with windows installed.  I have gotten 3 estimates and each contractor sells a different brand of door -  Clopay 4050, Amarr Straffod 3000, and C.H.I. 2216.  I have searched the web for a site that compares door quality but have not found any that compares or reviews all of the 3 brands above.  Does anyone know of a site that reviews these doors?  Also, personal experience input would be really helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## Animal (Jul 29, 2009)

Ask the contractor where you can compare the doors. Me? I like to open close and even kick a door to see what it is worth.
You need some hands on to actually see what is up with each door, don't take someone elses word or post for it.


----------



## 4wheelsonline (Dec 21, 2009)

Animal said:


> Ask the contractor where you can compare the doors. Me? I like to open close and even kick a door to see what it is worth.
> You need some hands on to actually see what is up with each door, don't take someone elses word or post for it.



You need a professional help for that. Don't just do it yourself.


----------

